# What cichlid is this?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Still can't figure out what this is, any of u guys know? :wink: 














Enjoy, new pics every monday morning from now on! :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i'm not sure your pic looks a little distorted to me


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

HEHE, that part of the fun :mrgreen:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmmm... Looks like a Peter Max painting of _A. stuartgranti_ "Ngara Flame-Tail" to me! LOL :lol: Very cool... Should we call it _Aulonocara sp._ "Psychedelic"? :wink:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

it is ngara flametail? hmm...u sure about that?


----------



## Physicsboy (Mar 15, 2005)

I agree...it looks like a Ngara Peacock.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

ok ok it's a given it is. I like these new features the new digital camera came with.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Marty, got any guesses on this one? :wink: 








(I did this with some photo editing software...)


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

wow thats awesome!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

that's a mloto


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

:king: Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner! LOL


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

gotta change the picture name on the file, says it right there see:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v413/malawi4me2/Miscellaneous/Psychedelic_mloto.jpg

LOL *i cheated in school, can do it here too ) or is it resourcefulness?


----------



## crazyt123 (Feb 27, 2005)

he looks like one of those devil fish


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

MalawianPro @ Wed Mar 23 said:


> gotta change the picture name on the file, says it right there see:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v413/malawi4me2/Miscellaneous/Psychedelic_mloto.jpg
> 
> LOL *i cheated in school, can do it here too ) or is it resourcefulness?


LOL Hey, I just noticed that your's isn't changed either! :wink: (http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v483/big02daddy2002/NgaraFlametail03-15-2005fake.jpg)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## PeteyZ (Mar 26, 2005)

yea probly a peacock


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok time for new ones, try it out:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmmmmm.... I'd guess your A. baenschi?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

nope close though


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmmm...  I can't quite remember everything you keep...  _A. stuartgranti_ "Red-Shoulder" (AKA _A. hansbaenschi_) maybe?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Maleri sunshine...geez


----------

